# [closed] wireless bluetooth internet connection

## bugmenot

Hello

I'm running gentoo on my ASUS netbook eee pc 1005HAB

When I was running windows on my netbook I was able to use bluetooth to pair my phone with my computer and use the phone's internet connection to connect to the internet just about anywhere as long as my phone was in my pocket (or nearby)

Is this possible with gentoo? If so;

How can I figure out which options I need to select for kernel bluetooth support?

Is there a guide to setting up bluetooth?

emerge info:

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 09 Aug 2010 18:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Last edited by bugmenot on Sat Aug 14, 2010 5:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lxg

 *bugmenot wrote:*   

> Is there a guide to setting up bluetooth?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml (official)

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Internet_Access_using_a_Mobile_Phone_over_Bluetooth (inofficial)

You also might want to have a look at NetworkManager and nm-applet.

----------

## bugmenot

Unfortunately bluez has been updated and uses a completely different configuration system now.

I can't find any guides or documentation for the new version.

this is what i've tried:

emerge bluez

>edit config files rfcomm/main

/etc/init.d/bluetooth start

* starting bluetooth [ok]

* starting rfcomm [ok]

>phone searches for devices, nothing

hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such device

rfcomm.conf:

```
#

# RFCOMM configuration file.

#

rfcomm0 {

   # Automatically bind the device at startup

   bind yes;

   # Bluetooth address of the device

   device 00:23:D4:AD:34:36;

   # RFCOMM channel for the connection

   channel   1;

   # Description of the connection

   comment "Example Bluetooth device";

}

```

main.conf:

```

[General]

# List of plugins that should not be loaded on bluetoothd startup

#DisablePlugins = network,input

# Default adaper name

# %h - substituted for hostname

# %d - substituted for adapter id

Name = %h-%d

# Default device class. Only the major and minor device class bits are

# considered.

Class = 0x000100

# How long to stay in discoverable mode before going back to non-discoverable

# The value is in seconds. Default is 180, i.e. 3 minutes.

# 0 = disable timer, i.e. stay discoverable forever

DiscoverableTimeout = 0

# How long to stay in pairable mode before going back to non-discoverable

# The value is in seconds. Default is 0.

# 0 = disable timer, i.e. stay pairable forever

PairableTimeout = 0

# Use some other page timeout than the controller default one

# which is 16384 (10 seconds).

PageTimeout = 8192

# Discover scheduler interval used in Adapter.DiscoverDevices

# The value is in seconds. Defaults is 0 to use controller scheduler.

DiscoverSchedulerInterval = 0

# What value should be assumed for the adapter Powered property when

# SetProperty(Powered, ...) hasn't been called yet. Defaults to true

InitiallyPowered = true

# Remember the previously stored Powered state when initializing adapters

RememberPowered = true

# Use vendor, product and version information for DID profile support.

# The values are separated by ":" and VID, PID and version.

#DeviceID = 1234:5678:abcd

# Do reverse service discovery for previously unknown devices that connect to

# us. This option is really only needed for qualification since the BITE tester

# doesn't like us doing reverse SDP for some test cases (though there could in

# theory be other useful purposes for this too). Defaults to true.

ReverseServiceDiscovery = true

# Enable name resolving after inquiry. Set it to 'false' if you don't need

# remote devices name and want shorter discovery cycle. Defaults to 'true'.

NameResolving = true

# Enable runtime persistency of debug link keys. Default is false which

# makes debug link keys valid only for the duration of the connection

# that they were created for.

DebugKeys = false

```

----------

## bugmenot

After searching around for a while, this is what I've gathered:

the 1005 HAB is a model in the 1005 HA series. the B stands for "base" (or "bestbuy"? last time i ever buy hardware at bestbuy   :Rolling Eyes: ) and does not come with native internal bluetooth support.

what was misleading is when this computer was running windows 7 when I bought it, hitting FN + wifi key would pop up a little thing that says "BLUETOOTH/WLAN ON"

still, there's not a single mention of bluetooth in lspci -v or lsusb -v so at this point i'm convinced my netbook simply doesn't support it

if anyone's in the same boat it might not hurt to mention that i noticed another 1005 HAB user popped open their netbook and simply stuck a bluetooth card into the empty slot in the motherboard

picture: http://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz25/unouhu/Picture139modded.jpg

original thread: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=77205

i'll pop my netbook open later today and hopefully i'll see one of those little slots and adding support will be as simple as a plug & play

----------

